# Petition to Indict Sarah Palin



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.


> .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for Jessica Giffords, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.



SNIP:

Please sign the on-line petition to indict Sarah Palin for incitement to violence, related to designating Arizona Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords with a gun target on her website:

CLICK HERE:

Indict Sarah Palin Petition

There is ample evidence from Palin&#8217;s public speeches and commentary that the image was used with the specific intent of inciting violence against Democratic congressmen labeled with these gun targets.

The other congressmen targeted by Palin are at serious risk if the DOJ fails to pursue this vigorously. Allowing Palin and others to continue to promote this type of gratuitous violence sets a dangerous precedent.  It&#8217;s actually quite reminiscent of the activities of Hitler&#8217;s brown shirts &#8211; which unfortunately were never investigated or prosecuted by the German government.

Palin has wisely taken the gun targets off her site, but this is what it looked like:


read it all and some of you lefties might want to sign on

Petition to Indict Sarah Palin - Dr Stuart Jeanne Bramhall - Open Salon


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 16, 2011)

You didn't realize that there is a petition to indict every political figure?

Palin is no different.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

And to think, many of us would have never heard of this until Stephanie posted it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

I just want to keep you all up to date on the LATEST lefty nutjobs out there.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I just want to keep you all up to date on the LATEST lefty nutjobs out there.




And at the same you can tell us how things are goingin your life...that way you can keep us all up to date on how one of the righty nutjobs is doing.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to keep you all up to date on the LATEST lefty nutjobs out there.
> ...



naaa, too boring for you, I'm sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> 
> 
> > .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for Jessica Giffords, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.
> ...



The petition is a crock. Sarah is not a riot inciter, period; unwise to permit such images as used in her campaign, yes; unfit to be president, yes; a deliberate inciter of violence, no.

The far left's nonsense about the above is abhorrent, right at the level of the Tea Party's grasp of reality.  It's one way looped streets out of the fringes of the right and the left both.  Can't trust either.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you say nutter? Here's her bio: 

"Obviously, despite my name, I am a woman. I am also an American, living and working in New Zealand for the past eight years as a child and adolescent psychiatrist. I am also a first time author. My recent memoir describes how intense harassment between 1987 and 2002 led a 54 year old psychiatrist, single mother and social activist, to close my 25 year Seattle practice to begin a new life in New Zealand. What began as unrelenting phone harassment and illegal break-ins, progressed to six attempts on my life and an affair with an undercover agent who railroaded me into a psychiatric hospital. Within months after my release from the hospital, a union activist sought my help for similar harassment and intimidation. The harassment culminated in his murder, which was never investigated or prosecuted owing to interference by US intelligence. This resulted in a personal epiphany for me - as I recognized that Americans who challenge powerful government or corporate interests are denied the protection of the US criminal justice system. More info about the book (and me) at www.stuartbramhall.com"


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 16, 2011)

I did not know you lived in NZ???


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I did not know you lived in NZ???



quite lameO even for you.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know you lived in NZ???
> ...



Ohh I am quite lame.


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2011)

Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:

Iva Biggen
dick Long
Mike Hunt
Bic Johnson
Haywood Jablome
Phil McCracken	 
Hugh Jass	 
Kareem O. Wheat
Ophelia Dicks
Dumas A Stump	  The name says it all
Al Kickyorous


Someone sneaks in:
4561.	Chris P. Bacon	This sort of thing cannot be tolerated http://i53.tinypic.com/egtjz5.jpg


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

daveman said:


> Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> 
> Iva Biggen
> dick Long
> ...



lmao @ *Kareem O. Wheat *


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> 
> 
> > .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for *Jessica Giffords*, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.
> ...


um, you actually give this credibility when the moron that starts it doesnt even know the correct name for the person shes trying to find "justice" for?

LOL


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> ...


Mike Oxlong. (say it fast)


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 16, 2011)

> This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation.


That's backwards, actually. Indictments come as a RESULT of an investigation. Not before.

Indict first, then investigate? For some reason, I think they would skip the investigation and go right to the hanging.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> lmao @ *Kareem O. Wheat *


One of many voice characters I used to do on my radio show. He's "Buckwheat" from the Little Rascal series, after his conversion to Islam.

Quite funny.


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> ...


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

daveman said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



If I ever join another message board that is going to be my screen name!


----------



## Zander (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Can you say nutter? Here's her bio:
> 
> "Obviously, despite my name, I am a woman. I am also an American, living and working in New Zealand for the past eight years as a child and adolescent psychiatrist. I am also a first time author. My recent memoir describes how intense harassment between 1987 and 2002 led a 54 year old psychiatrist, single mother and social activist, to close my 25 year Seattle practice to begin a new life in New Zealand. What began as unrelenting phone harassment and illegal break-ins, progressed to six attempts on my life and an affair with an undercover agent who railroaded me into a psychiatric hospital. Within months after my release from the hospital, a union activist sought my help for similar harassment and intimidation. The harassment culminated in his murder, which was never investigated or prosecuted owing to interference by US intelligence. This resulted in a personal epiphany for me - as I recognized that Americans who challenge powerful government or corporate interests are denied the protection of the US criminal justice system. More info about the book (and me) at www.stuartbramhall.com"


Her favorite snack...


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


I like Helena Handbasket.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2011)

I know another very large site has gotten hold of this petition, so you will probably start seeing MANY more interesting names.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 16, 2011)

so, no one else noticed that this thing has the wrong name for the person they are looking for justice for?

the Congress womans name is Gabrielle Giffords not Jessica Giffords

LOL


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> so, no one else noticed that this thing has the wrong name for the person they are looking for justice for?
> 
> the Congress womans name is Gabrielle Giffords not Jessica Giffords
> 
> LOL


Then Palin has nothing to worry about.


----------



## casper4020322 (Jan 16, 2011)

daveman said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



daveman, I love your quote by Ronald Reagan. I never knew he said that and it is so true for all Americans. My position on Sarah Palin is that she is American too, and has every right to speak her opinion whether I or you like it or not. I am a Democrat and proud of it. 
But I don't rely on the government to take care of me, and believe that every individual in this country should earn their own way. This is what I was taught. I work and pay my rent, and when our city has programs to help ppl with their heating bills I never go b/c I pay my own. I'm not against the government helping our fellow Americans in certain instances, but I believe you should stand on your own two feet and take care of your business without asking anyone else, unless you absolutely have to. Do you agree?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 16, 2011)

There was an  anti Bush  campaign  that has morphed
The World Can't Wait!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 16, 2011)

Hugh Jass


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


  I agree perfectly, casper.  I hope Democrats like you can take your party back from the big government statists and those who use entitlement programs as vote-buying schemes.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

SNIP:

By Arnold Ahlert 

Judaism: The Jewish site | Last week, for the umpteenth time, anything resembling decency or restraint was completely abandoned in an orgy of progressive foaming at the mouth over what they were convinced&#8212;absent a shred of evidence&#8212;were the "real" motives of a madman. So convinced that, even as the facts emerged regarding Jared Loughner, facts which completely destroyed their theories, not a single one of the ranters apologized or recanted. Even more appalling, when the objects of their hatred sought to defend themselves, they were attacked for doing so. Such behavior is completely unhinged&#8212;and tiresomely predictable. 

Being a writer makes one a reader, and this writer is no exception. Yet try as I might last week, I couldn't find a single column blaming the American left for what Jared Loughner did in Tuscon. Not one. That is not to say that none existed. Perhaps some obscure publication or two created by some far-right fringe elements published screeds of which I am unaware. But nothing remotely compares to the avalanche of vitriol which spewed from high-profile, mainstream media sources such as the New York Times, CNN, MSNBC or Newsweek, all of which was not only easy to find, but almost impossible to avoid. 

Which is precisely why I refuse to go where far too many of those on the right went last week, neatly encapsulated in the part of the president's speech when he told Americans that "what we cannot do is use this tragedy as one more occasion to turn on each other." With all due respect, we didn't turn on each other, Mr. President. It was overwhelmingly the American left which turned on anyone and everyone from Sarah Palin to talk radio, to the Tea party movement in particular, and conservatism in general. And anyone who equates those on the right defending themselves with those on the left attacking them&#8212;as a means of demonstrating "moral equivalence," no less&#8212;is only kidding himself. 

But let's give the devil his due and assume, despite much historical evidence to the contrary in a nation where far too many are ignorant of our own history, that political rhetoric has reached "unprecedented" levels of anger. Why is that? Because, regarding the future of the nation, the stakes have never been higher. 


read it all here.
Arnold Ahlert


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

Sarah Palin...the ultimate victim.

boohoohoo


----------



## blastoff (Jan 17, 2011)

Sign all the idiotic petitions you want but don't - oops, or rather do - hold your breath waiting for that indictment.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Sarah Palin...the ultimate victim.
> 
> boohoohoo



that article describes you to a Tee.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Sarah Palin...the ultimate victim.
> 
> boohoohoo



Pay attention, Ravi... and try to put aside your personal views of Palin (which, btw, I share to a very large degree). 

It's a really interesting article - and just because he mentions Palin - does not mean it is about Palin. It is about how the liberal media treated the right wing. 

And he made a really good point. Last week, the liberal media went into overdrive desperately trying to link the shooter to anyone connected to the right. They could not. They had no evidence. But they did it anyway. Just once, be critical of them. Don't be afraid that it makes you any less liberal to call out your own media. It doesn't. It makes you honest. Be honest.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Palin...the ultimate victim.
> ...


Actually, it was one or two pundits...not the liberal media. But don't let me stop you from generalizing.

Fact of the matter is: a politician shot in the head is usually shot for political reasons.

Another fact: The right has been spewing hateful messages for several years now and all this blathering serves to do nothing but make them look like victims and get them off the hook.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> You didn't realize that there is a petition to indict every political figure?
> 
> Palin is no different.


Don't be silly. She IS THE professional victim.

I wonder who posted this petition, btw....hmmmmm.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



lol, and fer sure all we SAW during the Bush years WAS LOVE.
do you just REGURITATE what ever the lamestream media and your Democrat masters tell you?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think Ravi and her ilk like wearing their cloak of hatred but wear it they must.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I don't think Ravi and her ilk like wearing their cloak of hatred but wear it they must.



Wait!

What?

Ravi has an ilk? 

*gulps* That's not good.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Anti-Bush idiocy was not done nor condoned by politicians or liberal heros.

Anti-Obama and anti-liberal idiocy is applauded and condoned and often done by "conservative" politicians and "conservative" heros.

As demonstrated by you...who continually excuses and condones nastiness by your sweetheart Palin.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2011)

daveman said:


> Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> 
> Iva Biggen
> dick Long
> ...











Did Ophelia Hiney marry Mr. Dicks?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Ravi and her ilk like wearing their cloak of hatred but wear it they must.
> ...



well, maybe it's an elk!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Holy smoke, that is some real head in the sand stuff there.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> 
> 
> > .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for Jessica Giffords, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.
> ...



It's from open salon?  HA  there's a shocker!  I was on thier free blog site for a while, there must be 100 liberals to each conservative there.  If you ever feel a need to learn how libs really think, go there, since there are so many they feel no need to hide thier true selves.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> ...



And what exactly does she mean "the only alternative is street justice"?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw a petition to cannonize Palin on another site as 2011's most pitiful victim. In fact I was told that house Republicans are currently drafting legislation to award her a medal of honor for her heroic behavior in light of her victimhood.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Can you say nutter? Here's her bio:
> 
> "Obviously, despite my name, I am a woman. I am also an American, living and working in New Zealand for the past eight years as a child and adolescent psychiatrist. I am also a first time author. My recent memoir describes how intense harassment between 1987 and 2002 led a 54 year old psychiatrist, single mother and social activist, to close my 25 year Seattle practice to begin a new life in New Zealand. What began as unrelenting phone harassment and illegal break-ins, progressed to six attempts on my life and an affair with an undercover agent who railroaded me into a psychiatric hospital. Within months after my release from the hospital, a union activist sought my help for similar harassment and intimidation. The harassment culminated in his murder, which was never investigated or prosecuted owing to interference by US intelligence. This resulted in a personal epiphany for me - as I recognized that Americans who challenge powerful government or corporate interests are denied the protection of the US criminal justice system. More info about the book (and me) at www.stuartbramhall.com"



Damn, I thought that was the plot of a movie.   What a fucking idiot she is. 'Railroaded into a psychiatric hospital'? I'd say someone knew her well enough to see she had mental 'issues'.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 17, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


And what exactly does she mean "the only alternative is street justice"?[/QUOTE]

Street justice - means rioting in the streets


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I saw a petition to cannonize Palin on another site as 2011's most pitiful victim. In fact I was told that house Republicans are currently drafting legislation to award her a medal of honor for her heroic behavior in light of her victimhood.



Yea, if I was a liberal, I'd be deflecting from the clearly mentally unstable woman who started the petition too.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a petition to cannonize Palin on another site as 2011's most pitiful victim. In fact I was told that house Republicans are currently drafting legislation to award her a medal of honor for her heroic behavior in light of her victimhood.
> ...


Who very likely is a rightwingloon spoofing a leftwingloon.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> 
> 
> > .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for Jessica Giffords, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.
> ...


For the record...

Those who believe that Sarah Palin, talk radio or Fox News had anything to do with the shooting are just as fucking nuts as the shooter himself.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 17, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> ...


This is liberalism at it's typical MO.  Obviously aware they are the whacked out minority, they must lie to make it look like more people than a buncha fucking looney toon fringers believe their insanity.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



"Very likely"?   Possibly. Possibly not. But 'very likely' is a tad OTT, mo chara. Seriously.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


I'd say 99.9% likely. I would have credited Stephanie herself, but I don't think she is that clever. Especially since she appears to have fallen for it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



ah yes, the standard..it CAN'T be a LEFTY. no, it's a fake pretending to be one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well might as well step up to the plate. I caused it because I allowed the country to go down this direction. I am the one to blame. no one else not even the nutcase that went and bought the gun and ammo not the nutcase that thought the action out, not the nutcase who paid for the cab ride. And most asureadly do not blame the nutcase who squeezed the twigger, Nope just me. I take full respondsibility


----------



## daveman (Jan 17, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously fake names, but she's still including them:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


A slight possibility, no more.  Do you really think she went to all the trouble of writing a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Most-Revolutionary-Act-American-Refugee/dp/1609118588/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295283989&sr=8-1"]book[/ame] and finding a publisher to cement the persona?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well might as well step up to the plate. I caused it because I allowed the country to go down this direction. I am the one to blame. no one else not even the nutcase that went and bought the gun and ammo not the nutcase that thought the action out, not the nutcase who paid for the cab ride. And most asureadly do not blame the nutcase who squeezed the twigger, Nope just me. I take full respondsibility



NO WAY!  It was me!

I was the one armed man on the grassy knoll!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 17, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Well might as well step up to the plate. I caused it because I allowed the country to go down this direction. I am the one to blame. no one else not even the nutcase that went and bought the gun and ammo not the nutcase that thought the action out, not the nutcase who paid for the cab ride. And most asureadly do not blame the nutcase who squeezed the twigger, Nope just me. I take full respondsibility
> ...



No it wasn't I caused all this mess.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 17, 2011)

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Yes. Her publisher charges people to publish books...it isn't a real publisher. Heck, even Neubarf has a book for sale on amazon...an ebook.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Don't beleive him for a moment!!

The Conservative Shadow Underground Government Dark Thinking Tank  (CSUGDTT)
Has been covering for me for decades.  It's been me all along.

Bottled water
texting
internet
Dark chocolat candy bars


It's all been the work of me with the cover of CSUGDTT

or has it?  Am I just pretending to be the man behind the curtain, or is this a double play where I'm being obvious to confuse you?


----------



## Marie888 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> 
> 
> > .Right LadyMiko. This is exactly the purpose of indicting someone - so that there can be an investigation. Other option is for Americans to call for a grand jury investigation. And DaveyMarx, I think you are right, as well. If the federal government doesn't pursue justice for Jessica Giffords, *then the only other alternative is street justice*.
> ...




(STEPHANIE, PLEASE IGNORE THIS, IM SO SORRY, I TOTALLY READ THIS WRONG AND SHOULD HAVE LOOKED MYSELF MORE INTO WHO YOU ARE)  JUST DISREGARD! 

Unbelievable.  Why don't you also indict the makers of "World of Warcraft"?  How about indicting the publishers of the "Communist Manifesto" ?  How about the 2004 Democratic Party bulletins?  Indict Hollywood for crying out loud - there's violence going on in movies, and TV too isnt there?  What in the world are you thinking??  

Sure..just keep at it.. go for it.. the sooner you see how some liberals such as yourself are tail spinning us into a loss of freedom of speech under the guise of crap like this, the sooner you'll see and the veil will be taken off your eyes as we are sitting in a communist country, miserable with loss of freedoms.  

Meanwhile, the families of those who are suffering (at the hand of Loughner alone!) are just trying to get through it.  Meanwhile...China is trying to get rid of the US Dollar as the worlds currency reserve, and all hell may break loose.  We've got some serious problems.    

You are totally misreading who Sarah Palin is. She's never endorced violence - see her speeches, she talks against it!  If you've at all been reading why Loughlner has done what he's done, it has NOTHING to do with Palin.

Or ...what, do you hate God?  Are you an atheist by chance?  Most atheists don't recognize evil when they see it, (as they don't understand that there IS a God, and there IS a Satan and there IS evil) so they try to blame others instead of the true people responsible.  

Justice and righteousness does not include blaming those who are innocent.  If you want to falsely accuse Palin, good luck trying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 17, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Don't forget the dark side jedi master thought control.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 17, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Holy smokes..some frightening comments by some..here is one nice comment.
> ...




Steph is not a liberal.  She's as conservative as they come.  She was posting something she found.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



that's movie myth.

Now mass hypnotism.....


----------



## daveman (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Well, whatever's easier for you to believe, I suppose.  I mean, it's just so implausible that there could be any mentally disturbed people on the left!


----------



## Marie888 (Jan 17, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Oh no!    Thank you for letting me know.  But my bad, bad, bad!! I'm so sorry Stephanie!  ***feeling really stupid**  I can only ask you forgive me! 

-least I got that off my chest though.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Marie888 said:
> ...



ummmmK


----------



## Marie888 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yes, I totally deserve that.  Again, very sorry


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Marie888 said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Marie888 (Jan 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


>



Yeah, yeah, yeah, laugh it up at the newbie making dumbhole stupid mistakes   LOL, I'll be sure to watch out for you, Jake Starkey


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if it hurts to be as stupid as the creator of this OP?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I wonder if it hurts to be as stupid as the creator of this OP?


um, its not the OP's creation that is dumb


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anti-Bush idiocy was not done nor condoned by politicians or liberal heros.



You want to check  this to be certain?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 17, 2011)

"The Lions Revenge" by Claude Balls  

"The Yellow River" by I. P. Daily

Great books, check them out at your local library (lol).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Marie, I am watching and laughing at Stephanie's antics.  Give it time and you will as well.  I apologize if I injured your feelings, and I mean this sincerely.  There's a lot of fine folks on the board, and when Steph is not being a goof (by my standards), I still think she is a person of worth.  I particularly enjoy Willow's antics but will defend her against anybody, because I know how she feels about the weak and defenseless, particularly children.  If I injured, once again I apologize.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 17, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Jakes a turd forget about him.  He's one of those type that claims to be a Republican but talks shit about anyone who miught defend the GOP and defends the liberals.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LOL,


----------



## Marie888 (Jan 18, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Noooo,   You didn't hurt my feelings at all..but thank youuuuuuuuu very much anyhow  I was just having fun too at your laughing at it (which I thought was on me), and then your other post to me on the T-shirts caught me off guard.  Didn't ever mean to make it about me on that; but thats for that thread.  On this topic,  I felt pretty darn stupid after they told me my error


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 18, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to keep you all up to date on the LATEST lefty nutjobs out there.
> ...



Well except you liberals on this board have repeatedly claimed none of you blame her for the shooting and none of you want her prosecuted. Caught in another lie as usual.


----------

